# Carbon Cleaning fuel additive...



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this?? 

http://www.034motorsport.com/fluids...-22310.html?osCsid=r1sr2u8vu5pjjo4utm88jtpi61


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting, never heard of that one I wonder how it compares to Lucas injector cleaner which I heard is one of the better ones on the market http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Lubricant+With+Injector+Cleaner.jsp?locale=en 

Wonder what the difference is between the 2?


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

We have direct injection. These do nothing for us.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

staulkor said:


> We have direct injection. These do nothing for us.


 x2. 

Only things we can do is use good oil, change it often, and manually clean the valves... Methanol injection may or may not help, and catch cans have shown to do little or nothing to stop valve deposits either...


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Krieger said:


> x2.
> 
> Only things we can do is use good oil, change it often, and manually clean the valves... Methanol injection may or may not help, and catch cans have shown to do little or nothing to stop valve deposits either...


 
What about something like seafoam? Would that help at all?


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

No. There is no fix for valve deposits for our motors. You can only manually remove the gunk. The build up is caused from valve seals leaking, not primarily by blow-by. I've been running water-meth for 2.5 years and I still have plenty of deposits. I have a thread showing before and after photos of 50k miles and 86k miles.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

staulkor said:


> No. There is no fix for valve deposits for our motors. You can only manually remove the gunk. The build up is caused from valve seals leaking, not primarily by blow-by. I've been running water-meth for 2.5 years and I still have plenty of deposits. I have a thread showing before and after photos of 50k miles and 86k miles.


 Can you please post a link to the thread with pictures. 

So basically even changing the oil more often will only slightly help and delay until you need to manually clean it?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

bryanviper said:


> Can you please post a link to the thread with pictures.
> 
> So basically even changing the oil more often will only slightly help and delay until you need to manually clean it?


 I think this is correct but I still wonder how big of a problem it is. I am at 123k miles and I am sure my valves look like crap but my gas mileage has not changed. I am sure I have lost some performance, but with planning to sell the car in about a year I wonder if it makes since to have the valves manually cleaned. With no garage and it above what I think I can do or have time to do I don't plan on doing it myself. If the average driver gets it done at 100k miles then it may be an issue once or at most twice (and over many years) for most drivers.


----------



## 08 MKV GTI (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the average driver of an FSI car will not notice the slight performance decrease over the years from carbon buildup. I think people who go to the track and conastantly know performance times could see the decrease of performance over time. All the pics of carbon buildup are scary looking, but I think the majority of people with FSI engines never clean carbon buildup and they never even think about it.


----------



## Teofan (Aug 4, 2006)

*There is a difference..*

I cleaned my valves right before the weather changed and right away saw a 3-4 miles per gallon improvement. Power output is smoother, not quite as peaky. It was a pain to do but worth it.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

*oil + seafoam mixture helps clean?*

just a thought if oil is mixed with seafoam wouldn't the mixture of it climb to the intake valve via the lubrication system of our engine which then help clean the intake valves? if a higher concentration of seafoam is added since it acts as a detergent...will that work? 

sorry for asking just wondering...


----------



## lumpypumpkin (Jun 14, 2011)

GTI4john74 said:


> just a thought if oil is mixed with seafoam wouldn't the mixture of it climb to the intake valve via the lubrication system of our engine which then help clean the intake valves? if a higher concentration of seafoam is added since it acts as a detergent...will that work?


 You have to remember, the backs of the valves aren't getting oil because of lubrication. they're getting oil through valve stem seal leakage, and recirculated blow by. 

Theoretically if the oil had a more powerful detergent in it, it could possibly lessen the deposits, maybe. However, with more detergent, there's less lubrication. The engine was designed to run VW 502 spec oil. Any extra detergent additive changes the oil composition and runs the risk of not lubricating the vital engine parts, or the turbo bearing properly. 

Is the possibility of maybe having slightly less buildup on the valve really worth putting the rest of the engine at risk? 

It's really not that hard to clean them. 4-6 hours spent every 40-60k miles is nothing.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Anybody have a DIY on how to clean the engine for carbon? 

Thanks


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103885 

Make not of the additional link they provide to instructions on how to remove the intake manifold. My only hint is to make sure to have injector seal kits on hand if you don't want to risk leaking injectors, be very careful with all the hoses, tubes and nipples since they are probably brittle by now (don't ask how I know), and to be sure you have all tools required, particularly a long, slim triple square tool.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's the only proven additive that works for cleaning the valves: 

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=32


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a Water/Meth system installed in my car and I've toyed with the idea of putting some of these "cleaners" into the Meth tank and running it.. I wonder how well that would work. Although, the water/meth alone seems to be keeping my valves sparkling.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Do not put ANY cleaners through your pump. it will be eaten alive...


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 25, 2011)

Krieger said:


> Do not put ANY cleaners through your pump. it will be eaten alive...


 I had that thought, which is why I haven't tried it..


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Aoshi said:


> I have a Water/Meth system installed in my car and I've toyed with the idea of putting some of these "cleaners" into the Meth tank and running it.. I wonder how well that would work. *Although, the water/meth alone seems to be keeping my valves sparkling.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> How do you know? How often do you check?
> 
> If so, why would you consider putting cleaners in the meth tank?


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

lumpypumpkin said:


> You have to remember, the backs of the valves aren't getting oil because of lubrication. they're getting oil through valve stem seal leakage, and recirculated blow by.
> 
> Theoretically if the oil had a more powerful detergent in it, it could possibly lessen the deposits, maybe. However, with more detergent, there's less lubrication. The engine was designed to run VW 502 spec oil. Any extra detergent additive changes the oil composition and runs the risk of not lubricating the vital engine parts, or the turbo bearing properly.
> 
> ...


 so far with my car, i have been putting seafoam in my engine and letting it run and keeping it there, if oil runs low, i just add more. i also put 1 can of seafoam in my gas tank and so far haven't had any issues. car is now 68200+km and it's running well. every due oil change @ 8000km i then run seafoam cleaning again via the IAT sensor, drive it hard and then take it to the shop to have oil change.

car is running 100% stable so far. idles perfectly and turbo response is stable. only issue i had is a busted tail light bulb which i replaced last night. *i know it sounds crazy*, but seafoam's been out for a long time and the company has proven themselves out there and if they lasted that long in the market, then it shows that somehow it helps and works on engines.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I dont put seafoam in my oil... as long as your running good synthetic oil, you dont have anything to clean out of your motor... your just thinning out your oil... as far as putting it in your gas tank, thats good, but change your fuel filter yearly. stuff gets clogged in there pretty easily after cleaners get in the tank. 

as far as through the IAT port, I dont think it makes a huge difference. sure, it cleans them up some, but not anywhere as much as WM injection would, or even better, fuel. The seafoam isnt going to get the huge deposits off without manual agitation and plenty of soaking.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Next weekend I'm pulling off my manifold and cleaning the valves. Just waiting for the new gasket and injector seals to show up. 

I was wondering if anyone has tried any industrial strength oven cleaner? I've got seafoam and will pick up some BG chemtool stuff, but wondered how well the oven cleaner would work. Any thoughts?


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Honestly, if you just use a carb cleaner or TB cleaner you should be fine. The purpose of the cleaner for me really was to just soak the hard deposits so they can be scraped off more easily. So spray, soak, evacuate with shop vac, scrape, shop vac again, and so on, until you get it all out, then maybe spray in some more cleaner and wipe out with a cloth. Just make sure you don't leave much of any of that stuff in there.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> Next weekend I'm pulling off my manifold and cleaning the valves. Just waiting for the new gasket and injector seals to show up.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has tried any industrial strength oven cleaner? I've got seafoam and will pick up some BG chemtool stuff, but wondered how well the oven cleaner would work. Any thoughts?


 Make sure you take plenty of pictures. 

To bad you cant take it off take pictures, then put it back together use seafoam then take it all off again and see if the seafoam actually helped at all..... or can you :sly:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> I was wondering if anyone has tried any industrial strength oven cleaner? I've got seafoam and will pick up some BG chemtool stuff, but wondered how well the oven cleaner would work. Any thoughts?


 Yup. Tried the oven cleaner. Softened things up a bit but it didn't seem to really save much time or effort overall. Same deal with using a pressure washer, which got rid of the top layer of gunk but added to the prep and clean up time.


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 25, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> How do you know? How often do you check?
> 
> If so, why would you consider putting cleaners in the meth tank?


 I've actually been in there 3 times in the last 15 months, thanks to all the upgrades and a few minor issues I've been having, which are outlined in another thread (Lookup misfires at 5,500 RPM if you're interested). 

H2Sport will be popping the top on my engine again in the next week or two when we replace my valves & springs, so I'll get another look. 

The only time I cleaned the valves I was at 30,000KM (There were nice chucks and large deposits all over the valves), which was the same time I installed the W/M kit.. The last inspection was around 55,000KM (Yes, not all that much time) and the valves looked like they were cleaned yesterday. 

I drive it hard so it see's a lot of meth washing across the valves, maybe that's the trick? (I use approx. 1 gallon of W/M to each tank of gas) I also run 60/40 Meth to Water. 

I had considered running cleaner in the meth tank - not that I currently need it, but most folks seem to think W/M just helps and doesn't solve it so I was simply toying with the idea for the future.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

bryanviper said:


> Make sure you take plenty of pictures.
> 
> To bad you cant take it off take pictures, then put it back together use seafoam then take it all off again and see if the seafoam actually helped at all..... or can you :sly:


 I've checked my valves with a borescope and took a picture of the screen. Seafoamed them, drove it, then came back and re-checked cylinder #2 valves to find them to have the same amount of crap on them, now just wet from the seafoam.


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone ever try

http://store.034motorsport.com/g17-fuel-additive-genuine-audi-volkswagen.html


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing added to the fuel reduces carbon build-up on valves of direct injection engines. The product's own description says "for Port injection"...meaning injectors mounted to the intake manifold which the FSI isn't. 

A manual cleaning is best but labor intensive.

An IAT blow-by works at knocking the majority off, but you should consider a valve job if needing to do this more than once every 40k or 50k miles. If build-up is present every 5k to 10k miles...it is time to address the valve stem seals and guides.

Specified products are spendy and most use a small percentage of Mineral Spirits or Naphtha, or other solvent, mixed with gasoline. You can mix 2 to 4 ounces of solvent mixed with 8 to 12 ounces of fuel will give you an identical mixture for cleaning via blow-by.

Tank additives will only clean the injector nozzles and should be used sparingly following instructions...again, these products use solvents and you can add your own straight to the tank at 4 to 6 ounces per full tank. ←Based on product MSDS percentages.

You can also add 2 to 4 ounces of solvent to your oil when you are going to change the oil within 100 miles. Because you will find Mineral Spirits, Naphtha, and others in oil additives. But I don't like to leave them in as long as those products suggest...or as often as they suggest. About every other oil change I put 3 or 4 ounces in when I plan to change the oil within 100 miles.


----------



## CoastieDubr (Jun 1, 2013)

Try running it hard once in a while, that's what i do. Leave it in 4th and keep it at like 80-90 for like 30-40 min. I think people call it the "Italian Tune up"... Good luck.


----------

